# YIHI SXMINI G CLASS 200W Opinions And Advice



## CMMACKEM (5/1/18)

It is between this the Yihi SX G Class Kevlar Red and the DNA Therion 167 for me.

Can some users shed some light and their experiences with this beauty? I believe that there is an issue with connecting the mod to the android app. Has this been fixed?

Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## Christos (5/1/18)

The dual sx chips have always had a slight humm for me. YMMV.

The DNA software is rather pleasant to use and not misleading etc.

The sx is possibly more user friendly from a mod only point of view but it does have a learning curve.

If you are used to a DNA then no real effort whatsoever to learn.

Perhaps play with both and see wich is more comfy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagya (5/1/18)

i had both and prefer the sx. i still have the sx as its alot more user friendly. you can change settings on the go and have no issues with the android app.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (5/1/18)

I’ve also used both ax and dna devices, had the dna 75c as well as the 166 therions... I’ve now got the sx mini g class.

I favour the sx, found the this mod superior in build quality as well as battery life consumption, really love this mod so much that I don’t think I’d ever sell it. It’s super easy to use once u know how, app works great despite the fact that I never use it. I also find that it’s a true workhorse and will last forever.

The 75c build quality shocked me a little as it had quite a bit of movement on the door. 

So imho I’d get the gclass. Good luck with your decision man

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (6/1/18)

get the sx mini mx class...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------

